# New open source cubing timer - KTimer



## kt474 (Mar 2, 2022)

Hey everyone, I've been working on a new, simple, elegant cubing timer https://www.ktimer.app/ and it's finally at a point where I feel comfortable showing it to the public. The project is open source and all the code is available here. I've done a lot of testing across multiple devices but there still may be some bugs. 
There are a couple more features I want to add in the near future (more sessions, displaying the cube scramble, more puzzles) but I wanted to get some first impressions. 

Any feedback would be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Puzzlerr (Mar 3, 2022)

looks very clean and nice, are you going to add ao100, ao1000, ect?


----------



## Burrito (Mar 14, 2022)

What JavaScript framework does this use?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 14, 2022)

could you add a confirm reset button to make harder for accidental resets?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 14, 2022)

GenZ Cubing said:


> What JavaScript framework does this use?


The GitHub page says: "An open source material design speedcubing timer built with Vue.js."


----------



## qwr (Mar 14, 2022)

Nice app although the design is quite generic like a default android app. Don't use a colon for a decimal place.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 14, 2022)

kt474 said:


> Hey everyone, I've been working on a new, simple, elegant cubing timer https://www.ktimer.app/ and it's finally at a point where I feel comfortable showing it to the public. The project is open source and all the code is available here. I've done a lot of testing across multiple devices but there still may be some bugs.
> There are a couple more features I want to add in the near future (more sessions, displaying the cube scramble, more puzzles) but I wanted to get some first impressions.
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated! Thank you!


Feedback: Layout of this timer site is good.

All the details are shown clear. Is there a way to add more than 2 sessions in this app?


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Mar 14, 2022)

Just some things you could change/add:
- Import from other timers (rather than manually adding times).
- Customisable averages: aox & mox, allowing x to be as big as I would say 10000 might be a good limit.
- As said by qwr, use a decimal point for decimal place, or make it customisable
- I can't find a way to have more than 2 sessions, it could just be a thing on my end but if not it would be good if we could add more.
- Functions like a time trend graph, draw scramble, etc.
- More scramble options: 6x6, 7x7, pyra, mega, squan, clock, skewb would be good, with possibility for non WCA puzzles like minx+ and 8x8+

I love the sleek and simple design of the timer, and the UI is really intuitive (and I hope it stays that way). I could see this being so good in the future!


----------



## kt474 (Mar 15, 2022)

Thank you everyone for the feedback - I think all of the suggestions here are things that should be added. 
In the next couple weeks I hope to:

- Add a confirm modal to the reset button, minor styling updates, replace colons with periods 
- Add more sessions, more averages (ao100, ao1000)
- Implement scrambles from cubing.js so I can add support for more WCA puzzles, and add things like the scramble display
- Add more functionality to the graph/charts, different ways to display data, ability to import times (maybe from csv or excel files)

As always, any feedback/suggestions are welcome


----------



## kt474 (Apr 17, 2022)

It's been over a month and there have been quite a few updates:

- Scrambles and scramble displays have been added for all WCA puzzles (shoutout to cubing.js)
- There are now 10 sessions instead of 2 
- More stats have been added: Ao50, 100, 500, 1000

Minor updates:
- The decimal place colon has been replaced with a period 
- Confirmation modal on the reset button 
- More color themes, styling changes 

Todos:
- Import times in bulk from other times or csv/excel files
- More comprehensive stats, add more options for the chart 

Again, the link to the site is ktimer.app and all the source code is here. I haven't had the time to test across all browsers and devices so any feedback/bug reports are welcome (also any suggestions for new features). Thanks!


----------



## EthanMCuber (Oct 12, 2022)

Why da pyra scrams so ez? I avg like 8 seconds and got a 5.15 second try!

Good job on the site tho


----------

